# The problem with the printing of BW film photos



## Marenko_ale (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello. I have a problem with the printing of BW film photos. Often (1 photo from 10) has a almost unnoticeable stain. But after the toning it is so not good-looking. 






Ususally I printed the photos on Ilford Multingrade paper, with Thetenal Eukobrom developer and Tetenal Superfix. I take all, as it wrote in instruction. After that I toned it in brown toner. It is the composition:

1. 2% acetous solution.

2. The Bleach:
 - Water - 600 ml
 - Potassium ferricyanide (K[SUB]3[/SUB][Fe(CN)[SUB]6[/SUB]]) - 50 g
 - Potassium bromide (KBr) crystalline - 10 g
 - Soda ash (Na[SUB]2[/SUB]CO[SUB]3[/SUB]) - 20 g
 - Water - add to 1 litre

2. The Painter:
 - Water - 600 ml
 - Thiourea (CS(NH[SUB]2[/SUB])[SUB]2[/SUB]) - 5 g
 - Potassium bromide (KBr) - 40 g
 - Water - add to 1 litre

3. - Cold Water - 150 ml
   - Sodium hydroxide (NaOH) - 15g
   - Pour out this solution to the Painter.

Please, tell me, what is it? And what I take not correct?


----------



## ann (Mar 2, 2012)

uneven fixing and washing would be my best  quess


----------



## Marenko_ale (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks very much! I shall consideration it.


----------

